# Liberty Movement > Defenders of Liberty > Thomas Massie Forum >  Fellow RPF member Running For US Congress in Kentucky. MONEYBOMB NEEDED!

## BamaFanNKy

http://freemaninky.blogspot.com/2012...paign-for.html

Thank the Lord we have someone coming to help carry the message of Liberty.

----------


## jdmyprez_deo_vindice

Give em hell Thomas

----------


## TheTyke

Live stream of his announcement on RIGHT NOW!!

http://www.iheart.com/#/live/965/?autoplay=true

----------


## Thomasjefferson69

This is awesome.

----------


## TheTyke

Taking on the NDAA now!!! Go Thomas!!

----------


## jdmyprez_deo_vindice

I will be glad to spend a few weeks out in KY this summer to campaign.

----------


## JulioForPaul

> http://freemaninky.blogspot.com/2012...paign-for.html
> 
> Thank the Lord we have someone coming to help carry the message of Liberty.


Sounds legit.  Kind of looks like Rand Paul as well.

Oh.  Did you hear?  Craig James killed five hookers while at SMU.

----------


## BamaFanNKy



----------


## sailingaway

Thomas? Spectacular! Of course we want to back him!! He's great.

BamaFan, how strong is the person he is running against?

Also, I'm hoping we can have a subforum for him.

----------


## BamaFanNKy

> Thomas? Spectacular! Of course we want to back him!! He's great.
> 
> BamaFan, how strong is the person he is running against?
> 
> Also, I'm hoping we can have a subforum for him.


Right now, 2 declared establishment types. With redistricting it may actually strengthen him. He needs $$$.

----------


## bluesc

Let's make it happen.

----------


## Xenophage

> Give me hell Thomas


**!HELL!**

Hmm, that didn't quite work right.  How do you transfer hell over the forums?

----------


## sailingaway

> Right now, 2 declared establishment types. With redistricting it may actually strengthen him. He needs $$$.


Yeah, but this month is going to be hard, unless Ron dominates in NH and pulls in a ton of new donors.  But he will need something.  I'll look into it tomorrow, he is one of the ones we should rally behind, but his chances are relevant, likely to the success of a money bomb, and I don't know them.  With us, does he have a chance? I would hope so.

----------


## BamaFanNKy

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Thomas...18721288205051

Fan him on his page. Helps get earned media. His market covers Louisville, Cincinnati and WV media markets. Tough!

----------


## Xenophage

Gogo Thomas!

----------


## sailingaway

> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Thomas...18721288205051
> 
> Fan him on his page. Helps get earned media. His market covers Louisville, Cincinnati and WV media markets. Tough!


liked

----------


## Krtek

Thomas sounds like he has a lot of potential.  Wonder how much money he might need to win the seat.

----------


## Kotin

Thomas is a badass and deserves our support.

----------


## QWDC

Great to see people in my state running. I'm up for giving him a few $. Any chance we can get a Rand Paul endorsement eventually? That would be huge.

----------


## LibertyIn08

If his district is near Cincinnati, he should get an interview with Ben Swann.

----------


## LibertyIn08

> Great to see people in my state running. I'm up for giving him a few $. Any chance we can get a Rand Paul endorsement eventually? That would be huge.


Given what Thomas did for Rand's campaign, I'd be highly surprised if he didn't.

----------


## BamaFanNKy

> Great to see people in my state running. I'm up for giving him a few $. Any chance we can get a Rand Paul endorsement eventually? That would be huge.


Rand will not endorse in primaries unless others do out of courtesy. On another note, his right hand guy and district guy for Bowling Green just resigned to be Thomas' Campaign Manager. Take that for what it's worth. Oh, and the website is done by Cando.com

----------


## TheTyke

This guy is just about as good as they get... hardcore Ron and Rand supporter, well-spoken, running for an open seat and *he knows how to win.* He thrashed an incumbent for the highest elected office in his county - with no political background at all!!

Bottom line: We get him the money... he will win.

----------


## trey4sports

Best thing we can get for him is Rand and Ron stopping in and campaigning for him. THAT would be awesome.

----------


## BamaFanNKy

http://www.thomasmassie.com/

----------


## trey4sports

> *Rand will not endorse in primaries unless others do out of courtesy.* On another note, his right hand guy and district guy for Bowling Green just resigned to be Thomas' Campaign Manager. Take that for what it's worth. Oh, and the website is done by Cando.com



I'm not sure I understand? Didn't he already endosre Ted Cruz in TX? Why would he NOT endorse liberty candidates?

----------


## MRoCkEd

Woooot! Thomas deserves our full support!

----------


## kill the banks

wow smart guy

----------


## TheTyke

> I'm not sure I understand? Didn't he already endosre Ted Cruz in TX? Why would he NOT endorse liberty candidates?


It's a home state thing... remember Ron endorsed the pro-bailout folks in TX and didn't endorse Medina (although he came close, lol.) I don't think less of him for it, really. This is definitely a race we can win, but it's up to us!

----------


## MRoCkEd

http://m.therepublic.com/view/story/...6141b0c9c7dd8/

Great AP article.

----------


## BamaFanNKy

> I'm not sure I understand? Didn't he already endosre Ted Cruz in TX? Why would he NOT endorse liberty candidates?


Kentucky races I should say.

----------


## RipperNT

Wow.... That will be my Representative. Live in Boone County! Let me know how I can help. Seems like the perfect guy to support!

----------


## TheTyke

> http://m.therepublic.com/view/story/...6141b0c9c7dd8/
> 
> Great AP article.


It's amazing that Thomas is already getting press!! Usually that's quite a struggle for liberty candidates.

----------


## BamaFanNKy

Positive press from liberal bloggers as well: http://pageonekentucky.com/2012/01/1...or-davis-seat/

----------


## mosquitobite

I live just across the river in Indiana so I shared his facebook page & posted on our local Ron Paul page!

----------


## ashura

I'll definitely contribute to a money bomb for this guy. Hell, I got pumped enough reading that AP article to look for a way to donate now!

----------


## chudrockz

Liked on FB, awaiting moneybomb!

----------


## kevini200

Will be proud to have him represent the Bluegrass! Let us know if there is anything we can do (besides money) here in central KY.

----------


## Libertea Party

No place to donate on the website! Am I missing it?

----------


## Hyperion

It's great to see our neighbors to the north are having a plethora of liberty minded candidates. Can Kentucky please send some of these to Tennessee?

----------


## BamaFanNKy

> No place to donate on the website! Am I missing it?


It's being worked on.

----------


## Austin

Awesome! Let's get a moneybomb going ASAP.. I haven't been this excited for a run for office in a while.. With Ron retiring from Congress, we need all of the pro-liberty candidates we can get in 2012.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

Huzzah!

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Awesome! Let's get a moneybomb going ASAP.. I haven't been this excited for a run for office in a while.. With Ron retiring from Congress, we need all of the pro-liberty candidates we can get in 2012.


Well shucks, guess I'm gonna have to run for Congress instead.

----------


## Deborah K

Subforum.  Subforum.  Subforum for da man!

----------


## sailingaway

> Well shucks, guess I'm gonna have to run for Congress instead.


Not the worst thought you ever had.  But check out the actual potential. You have something to lose.

----------


## Canderson

> Subforum.  Subforum.  Subforum for da man!


YES! please!

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Not the worst thought you ever had.  But check out the actual potential. You have something to lose.


Ehh not really.  Squeezed out of my State House via redistricting, the Congressional District is almost built for me, but being a newly opened seat the primary is ridiculously crowded.  

My plan has always been to build the chops until I'm next to a shoe-in based on my record. That's gonna take another few terms.

----------


## Jeremy Tyler

Already talking about it here in Louisville.  Join the Louisville Ron Paul group if you want to help.

http://www.facebook.com/groups/284251471604694/

With Rand elected if we can get him we can start turning this state into a free state.

----------


## swissaustrian

I guess foreigners can´t donate to congressional campaigns?

----------


## Aden

Anyone have a link to a good bio on this guy?  I want to learn more about him.

----------


## BamaFanNKy

> Anyone have a link to a good bio on this guy?  I want to learn more about him.


http://freemaninky.blogspot.com/2011...lent-move.html

----------


## Aden

Thanks.  I'm looking for more though.  My Google searches show he went to MIT and a few other things, but nothing in great detail.

----------


## Esoteric

Got in touch with him on FB.  I'm excited about this.

----------


## BamaFanNKy

> Thanks.  I'm looking for more though.  My Google searches show he went to MIT and a few other things, but nothing in great detail.


His old website has great stories. They are about to put them back up.

http://web.mit.edu/invent/a-winners/a-massie.html

----------


## BamaFanNKy

More info: http://www.bluegrassbulletin.com/201...-congress.html

----------


## bew2005

I live in KY's 4th as well.  Let me know if I can be of help - send a PM?  Will also gladly support the moneybombs.

----------


## yatez112

Happy to hear! I'm in the NKY/Louisville area. 

Makes me want to run against Yarmuth. :P

----------


## BamaFanNKy

http://www.realclearpolitics.com/new...at_in_ky_.html

"People may say that I'm not experienced in government," Massie said, "but I would ask them `how experienced were our founding fathers in government?' They were farmers. They were inventors. They were involved in commerce, and they came together and they drafted the best document in the history of civilization, and none of them were career politicians. And what we have now is career politicians who don't respect that document, which is chock-full of commonsense."

----------


## BamaFanNKy

The comments on Marcus Carey's stuff shows some ignorance.

----------


## SpicyTurkey

All he needs is an endorsement from Rand.

----------


## BamaFanNKy

> All he needs is an endorsement from Rand.


No, no it's not.

----------


## BamaFanNKy

Working on video from tonight. Seeing if my guy sends it.

----------


## Aden

> Working on video from tonight. Seeing if my guy sends it.


Video of what?  And are you going to be involved with Massie campaign?

----------


## bew2005

Just a heads up that the main fight in our congressional district will be in May for the primary and the Republican nomination.  Geoff Davis, our current Republican representative, is not seeking re-election.  Other people have already announced plans to run for this seat.  The primary will be held on May 22, 2012 (the same day Kentucky will be voting for Ron Paul for president) which will be our make or break day.

----------


## GeorgiaAvenger

Great!

----------


## BamaFanNKy

Can a moderator move this to the Massie Forum?

----------


## MRoCkEd

> Can a moderator move this to the Massie Forum?


Done

----------


## BamaFanNKy

Here is one of his opponents. Former Homeland Security and KSP officer. Wonder how she is with civil liberties?

----------


## Seraphim

Nearly 100% chance she oinks in her sleep. Probably intermittently throughout the day as well. 

I'll tell you this - she will be well connected and if she plays the games of TPTB, she will have the local media too.

She should be vetted and combed for EVERY nasty little flee attached to her and then lambasted for each one.




> Here is one of his opponents. Former Homeland Security and KSP officer. Wonder how she is with civil liberties?

----------


## Sola_Fide

> All he needs is an endorsement from Rand.


Rand said on Wednesday that he will not endorse.

----------


## Seraphim

any reason why?




> Rand said on Wednesday that he will not endorse.

----------


## Sola_Fide

> any reason why?


Not that I remember.  He seemed to just answer the reporter's question with that statement and then end it.

----------


## Austin

Rand could always pull a McConnell. He said he wasn't endorsing, but everyone knew he was supporting Grayson.

Rand should support Massie, preferably in the open. The future of the country is too important to avoid endorsements out of courtesy.

----------


## Jeremy

> Rand could always pull a McConnell. He said he wasn't endorsing, but everyone knew he was supporting Grayson.
> 
> Rand should support Massie, preferably in the open. The future of the country is too important to avoid endorsements out of courtesy.


My guess is Rand will come to the rescue if we can't win without him.

----------


## GeorgiaAvenger

Is MakeSchiffHappen active at all? We could nominate him.

----------


## BamaFanNKy

Uh-Oh! http://www.kyclimatechange.us/ewebed...O122F24517.pdf

----------


## Jeremy

> Uh-Oh! http://www.kyclimatechange.us/ewebed...O122F24517.pdf


 Ooo, I'm saving this one to my computer.

----------

